# Baseball



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> *TJ,*
> 
> Love the new avitar and congrats on the Hawk being inducted.  I still have the cubs hat he signed for me at Wrigley, one of my favorites who did it without all the fluff and money others cryed about.


Can you imagine the numbers the Hawk would have put up if he had more years as a Cub?

I have this CD collection:  http://tinyurl.com/ydn3pvu

Andre Dawson: Aug. 1, 1987--3 for 4, 3 HR, 5 RBI (his MVP year with us)

We have been lucky to have had many class acts in Wrigley.  Ernie Banks, Billy Williams, Ron Santo, Fergie Jenkins, Ryne Sandberg, Greg Maddux, Lee Smith, Rick Sutcliffe, Gary Matthews, etc.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

"Let's play two!".


----------



## JBI (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

Cub Fans... possibly the only thing more pathetic than Mets Fans! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

P.S. - I'm a Mets Fan!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

Two feet of snow on the ground and an ice storm coming in tonight.  What's baseball????


----------



## texasbo (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Cub Fans... possibly the only thing more pathetic than Mets Fans! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: P.S. - I'm a Mets Fan!


Yanks here.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Cub Fans... possibly the only thing more pathetic than Mets Fans! :lol:  :lol:  :lol: P.S. - I'm a Mets Fan!


Yes, but we get to be pathetic in Wrigley Field, the jewel of baseball.    

Kinda like having one foot in Heaven and one foot in Hell.


----------



## Wendell (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

This is the year for the KC Royals.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

Go Cubbies.


----------



## JBI (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

texasbo - I'll try not to hold that against you... It's easy to root for the engineered 'best team in baseball'. Try rooting for an underdog year after year after year after year.........


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

Feb. 18, 2010

First date injured players, pitchers and catchers may report to Spring Training.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				cda said:
			
		

> Feb. 18, 2010First date injured players, pitchers and catchers may report to Spring Training.


Can't get here fast enough. It's a long time to wait for someone who hates basketball and hockey, and is only marginally interested in pro football.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				texasbo said:
			
		

> "Let's play two!".


They used to all the time instead of playing in November.


----------



## Wendell (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> texasbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > "Let's play two!".


They used to all the time instead of playing in November.

I would just like to see my team play in October.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> texasbo - I'll try not to hold that against you... It's easy to root for the engineered 'best team in baseball'. Try rooting for an underdog year after year after year after year.........


Oh good Lord, here we go. This is about to get sillier than killitact and Rick Astoria locked in a phone booth together.

So what, the Yanks should consciously try to put together a worse team, just out of fairness to the others?

If I'm not mistaken, the Mets had either the second or third highest payroll in 2009. Yanks won it all, but they weren't playing the Mets. The Mets didn't even come in 2nd in their division...

But hey, I do like the Jets.

I'm glad this is buried in "off-topic"!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

Cubs fan in National

Tigers in American

*TJ,*

Got to meet the Hawk back in the day in West Palm Beach where the Expos and Braves had spring training.  He was really a nice down to earth athlete and very fan friendly unlike many today.  WPB was a great place to grow up and especially when you’re best friend’s father was the VP of Operations for the Braves in WPB.  As a youth and teen I got to meet and hang with Bench, Rose, Earl Weaver, Brooks, Aaron, Niekro, Schmidt and many other Hall of Famers who were fan friendly and baseball (professional sports) was very different back then or at least I choose to remember it that way.

I do miss Bartman though :lol:


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball

This is the year for the KC Royals.

LOL you mean the yans farm team


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Cubs fan in NationalTigers in American
> 
> *TJ,*
> 
> ...


Those were the days...

I think Bartman is in the witness protection program.   :mrgreen:


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Baseball



			
				texasbo said:
			
		

> John Drobysh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > texasbo - I'll try not to hold that against you... It's easy to root for the engineered 'best team in baseball'. Try rooting for an underdog year after year after year after year.........


Oh good Lord, here we go. This is about to get sillier than killitact and Rick Astoria locked in a phone booth together.

So what, the Yanks should consciously try to put together a worse team, just out of fairness to the others?

If I'm not mistaken, the Mets had either the second or third highest payroll in 2009. Yanks won it all, but they weren't playing the Mets. The Mets didn't even come in 2nd in their division...

But hey, I do like the Jets.

I'm glad this is buried in "off-topic"!

I had a hard time deciding between starting a new topic or posting it in "16' garage door headers"...looks like I made the right call.   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Baseball

You all will be chasing the Phillies!


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Baseball

FM..... remember the first $100,000 player cards? Crap the memories I've got, Ryan throwing 8 strikes in a row at Anaheim Staduim, Stargle hitting out of Dodger Stadium, Heck even seeing Koufax pitch in 64'. Bench, Rose.....those were the days they palyed for the love of the baseball !!! Well maybe some dough to :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Baseball

DaveW,

Yep!  All they wanted was to make a decent living doing what they enjoyed and respected (non-fanatical) fans like it should be.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: Baseball

as they say what is right will wrong and what is wrong will be right. :roll:


----------



## fatboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: Baseball

OK, fine........... I was going to stay out of this, but............ GO ROCKIES!

They've flirted with it the last couple years, but act like the Vikings in the post-season. I'm still waiting.

I got to sit in the cold-butt left field when they went down against Atlanta the first go-round....would like to see them go the distance.  They keep teasing me.......  :|


----------

